# Is it bad to sleep next to a wireless router?



## Dizzy714

Or is this just a myth? My buddy came down to setup my new rig, and brought to my attention that I should seriously consider moving the router to the other side of the room, or even shut it off at night - because 'my brain is getting zapped by a ton of radiation'. Now him and his family moved houses about 6 months ago because supposedly the radiation from the 2 big electrical towers next to the house affected his little brother's legs, and now he can't walk normal all the time supposedly - so they moved. So yeah, he may be over exaggerating this a little. Any insight?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

I think this is an area that nobody will be able to answer with certainty. Much like the discussion around mobile phones and the cancer risks associated with it, it has not yet been proven that there is a direct link with cancer and radiation emitted from the mobiles. In terms of your router, the maximum power is not that great generally and you are talking about 2.4Ghz waves which have yet to be proven to be harmful. That said, I would still want to have a router further away from me regardless. If you ask me, I simply do not trust other people's opinions much 

JAN


----------



## ganzey

Dizzy714 said:


> Or is this just a myth? My buddy came down to setup my new rig, and brought to my attention that I should seriously consider moving the router to the other side of the room, or even shut it off at night - because 'my brain is getting zapped by a ton of radiation'. Now him and his family moved houses about 6 months ago because supposedly the radiation from the 2 big electrical towers next to the house affected his little brother's legs, and now he can't walk normal all the time supposedly - so they moved. So yeah, he may be over exaggerating this a little. Any insight?



power lines are a little different than a router

anyways, IMO dont worry about it. i got a router in my room and i get (mostly) straight A's in school and can walk fine.


----------



## bomberboysk

Dont worry about it, most consumer routers operate at anywhere from 10-30milliwatts, and its in the 2.4Ghz spectrum(which your flesh and bones block pretty well, just look at what happens with the signal and a house with alot of walls). Microwave ovens operate at similar frequencys but in the range of 1000 watts, which is why there is essentially a faraday cage in the microwave door to block it.


----------



## just a noob

does it make a beeping noise? because, i suppose that could interrupt your sleep habits, otherwise no


----------



## lubo4444

I think it wont be a problem to sleep next to it but if you are worried i would say just move it at the other side of the room.


----------



## OvenMaster

lubo4444 said:


> I think it wont be a problem to sleep next to it but if you are worried i would say just move it at the other side of the room.


... or do what I do: shut off the router when I'm not using it.


----------



## Dizzy714

That's what I thought, me sleeping next to it is no different than my cell phone being near my body at all times of every day - I'd think. I mean my head is a foot from it, so I can probably move it to the other side of the room. I'd shut it off, but it'd be more convenient if I didn't have to - because I have 2 other computers connected to it, so other users in the house would have to walk to my room [backyard separated from the house] and plug the power back in so they can use it. [I sleep in almost everyday, lol].


----------



## OvenMaster

Okay, so if others need to use the network while you sleep, then you really do need to move the router across the room... or at least maybe 6ft/2m away from you. 

As was mentioned, routers use the same frequencies as microwave ovens, but even at much lower power levels, why take unnecessary chances, right?


----------



## Aastii

I don't see how even moving it maybe a couple of metres across the room would help too much. Unless you are in another room, you are going to be getting about the same anyway.

But tbh, from the sounds of what you are saying your friend sounds like one of these paranoid people that will wear a tin foil hat in fear of radiation and getting his thoughts intercepted and crap like that.

We all got to die of something, who gives a crap about wrapping yourself in a bubblewrap all your life? I doubt it will cause any issues at all because, as bbsk says, it is at such low wattage. You get bombarded more by background radiation than that


----------



## lubo4444

Just move it across the room and you will be good to go or you can always put it in a different room ( i hope you got longer cables for that ).


----------



## TFT

> Is it bad to sleep next to a wireless router?



There's no law against it but take the relationship slowly to start with, sorta get to know one another first.


----------



## Aastii

TFT said:


> There's no law against it but take the relationship slowly to start with, sorta get to know one another first.



lmao, now you have said it, I am surprised nobody else said it sooner


----------



## Dizzy714

Lmfao.


----------



## Motorcharge

Your friend is retarded lol.


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> I don't see how even moving it maybe a couple of metres across the room would help too much. Unless you are in another room, you are going to be getting about the same anyway.
> 
> But tbh, from the sounds of what you are saying your friend sounds like one of these paranoid people that will wear a tin foil hat in fear of radiation and getting his thoughts intercepted and crap like that.
> 
> We all got to die of something, who gives a crap about wrapping yourself in a bubblewrap all your life? I doubt it will cause any issues at all because, as bbsk says, it is at such low wattage. You get bombarded more by background radiation than that



Yeah, plus not to mention the microwave radiation band(2.4Ghz) does not disappate very much over distance until you hit double to triple digits, plus any wireless routers near you or cell phones will have radiation as well. Not to mention the lower vhf/uhf signals from television broadcast antennas and radio stations.


----------



## Dystopia

Def turn off the router! your thoughts and dreams will be transmisted as video over the connection. 

Ok, so im bullshitting  But still turn it off, its safer.


----------

